# Night Sights



## Rob_Watson (Jan 17, 2012)

Are night sights necessary for the Glocks and if so which ones are good


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Rob_Watson said:


> Are night sights necessary for the Glocks and if so which ones are good


they are not necessary for ANY gun


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Look at it this way; if it's too dark to see your sights it's too dark to see your target. If it's light enough to see the target, it's light enough to see your sights. Don't shoot at targets that you have not identiied. Spend the money on a good flashlight instead. You'll see the sights wonderfully in silhouette.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are not necessary.....JJ


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Night sights are a gimmick.

Invest in a small _*firearms quality *_flashlight. Streamlight and SureFire come to mind.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I disagree. yes there will be times where it is pitch dark outdoors, or in a pitch dark room, however, for the most part you have some sort of light outdoors at night, whether it is street lights or moonlight, or less than pitch dark in a room or house etc... In those times where you can see your target at night you will not be able to see your non tritium sights, however, you can see tritium very clearly and obtain the target easiliy and rapidly, at least I can. I'd go with Trijicon. They are not a must have, but i have them on every self defense pistol I own and it's been that way for a while. Likewise, if you have a flashlight the bad guy knows where you are, but with Trijicons only you will see the glow of your sights and the bad guy won't unless he is directly behind you..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I really like the TruGlo T/FO (tritium, fiber optic) sights I have on my G23. They are very easy to pick up in daylight and glow great in the dark. I don't know if I'd call them an absolute necessity but they certainly help my old eyes.

(Get a friend to hold your flashlight beam on the bad guy. :smt082 )


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I like and use them on my two handguns. I have Mepros on both, Trijicon is another good brand.
Some like the Truglo TFO's but on the set I had the front sight would not stay tight.
I like night sights because they do not need a light source or batteries.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

After the first shot is fired the flash makes night sights irrelevant.....HOWEVER having done low light defensive shooting the nightsights do make it easier to line up that first shot.
I like mine on my kimber CCW and I would recommend them to anyone who does carry YMMV


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rob_Watson said:


> Are night sights necessary for the Glocks and if so which ones are good


They are not necessary. However, they can be benefical. I had Trijicon 3 dot front and rear night sights on mine. I liked them alot.



HK Dan said:


> Look at it this way; if it's too dark to see your sights it's too dark to see your target. If it's light enough to see the target, it's light enough to see your sights. Don't shoot at targets that you have not identiied. Spend the money on a good flashlight instead. You'll see the sights wonderfully in silhouette.


NO, no, no, no. Just because you can't see your sights doesn't mean you can't see your target. I have a light pole in my backyard that shines through the laundry room and lights up part of the kitchen. I can see in the kitchen and laundry room. However, because of the wall that will block some of the light it is hard to make out the front post in alot of spots in my living room. I will agree with if the whole room or area is so dark you can identify your target then yes, but just because you can't see your sights doesn't necessarily mean you can't see your target.

As far as flashlights go. I agree with you.



paratrooper said:


> Night sights are a gimmick.
> 
> Invest in a small _*firearms quality *_flashlight. Streamlight and SureFire come to mind.


Night sights are not a gimmick. Do you really believe that? helping to line a shot up in a low light situation. Being able to find your gun quicker in the dark when you wake up from hearing something. Those aren't benefical. Are they needed or a must have...no. Are they gimmicky....no.

Also, why do you have to have a "firearm quality" flashlight? Any flashlight will work, unless you were talking about a gun mounted light. As long as it works and the batteries aren't dead a $20 Wal-Mart flashlight will put out light the same as a Surefire or Streamlight. Nothing wrong with a mag-light. Heck get the heavy duty one you can use it as a bludgeon if the bad guy gets too close.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I have Mepros on a Glock 19 and like them.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like night sights and have them on several of my guns.

I like Trijacons and Meprolite both.

In semi-darkness they are super for my aging eyes.



:smt1099


----------

